# Swype install help



## skimphish (Dec 8, 2011)

I just updated from Tweaked 2.2 to Tweaked 3.0 and I'm having issues getting Swype back on the phone. Went to the beta download, downloaded it, clicked on it and it comes up saying,

"This file cannot be viewed from here.

file://mnt/sdcard/download/Swype-Installer.apk
application/vnd.android.package-archive"

I thought maybe I need an apk installer (which I had never needed before), so I downloaded appsinstaller. Still gives me the same message when I go to open through that as well.

So what gives?


----------



## skimphish (Dec 8, 2011)

Disregard, was trying to open using the wrong program.


----------



## dethkultur (Oct 30, 2011)

I have this problem also, trying to install stand alone apks. When you say you are using the wrong program, what one did you end up using?


----------



## skimphish (Dec 8, 2011)

Package Installer

It gives you the option to use Crutch Downloader Lite or something like that, just use the Package installer


----------

